# Turnover rate



## perodeau

Aveti idee cum se traduce in romana ''turnover rate''? (in franceza taux de roulement?)


----------



## mikey21

Cred ca cel mai bine ar fi "rată de succesiune" sau "rată de rotaţie". "Rată de schimb" are alt inteles.

Sa vedem ce zic si restul.


----------



## Trisia

perodeau said:
			
		

> Aveţi idee cum se traduce în română ''turnover rate''? (în franceză taux de roulement?)


 Poate ajută pagina asta în vreun fel (e un "dicţionar" dar sincer sună cam ciudat termenii):


> _employee turnover - _fluctuaţii ale salariaţilor (exprimate în procente pe o perioadă de timp
> _turnover rate _- viteza de circulaţie (a banilor, a stocurilor)


----------



## basquiat

Ar putea fi "rata cifra de afaceri."


----------



## perodeau

Da, Trisia, contextul in care il folosesc eu e _employee turnover_. Iar modul in care se calculeaza acest turnover rate: se imparte nr angajatilor care au parasit (voluntar sau involuntar) compania la nr total de angajati. 
Asta gasisem si eu- _fluctuatii procentuale ale salariatilor,_ doar ca parca-mi suna fortat. 
Multumesc tuturor pt sugestii!


----------



## Trisia

Mda, mi-am cam dat seama din "taux de roulement." Cred că e normal să sune ciudat, dat fiind contextul.


----------



## OldAvatar

Fond de rulment?


----------



## anto33

Bună seara,

Eu folosesc termenul _turnover _în meseria mea, ceea ce în română se traduce prin _cifra de afaceri_.
Turnover rate= cifra de afaceri în procente

Din întâmplare am găsit pe internet "Turnover rate of patients in hospitals". în acest caz este vorba despre rata de fluctuaţie a pacienţilor din spitale.

In cazul de faţă este vorba despre rata de fluctuaţie a angajaţilor.


----------

